# Blood clots for Christmas?!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So I guess this will be long and rambly and whiny. I will start with, when I had my 7 y/o it really damaged me. Bad. I almost died then had to have 3 abdominal surgeries in the years after his birth to finally get me somewhat repaired. When i had the last surgery they kept me hospitalized for 3 days, refused to let me get up, and didn't put the compression boots on me to prevent blood clots. Since then I have had strange and sporadic symptoms that worried me and seemed like signs of a blood clot. But you know... single mom, no relatives anywhere near, animals that need me. So I ignored it. Fast forward to yesterday. I developed sudden swelling and intense pain in my right calf. I mean, just trying to drag to the bathroom I would end up crying and I am tough as nails, usually. I couldn't ignore this. Soooooo.... happy fun hospital visit for me and guess who has deep vein thrombosis. I get to take mega doses of blood thinners for the next year and hope nobody bumps or scratches me! The worst part is they have no clue when the pain will let up and I can't walk or drive or anything because of it. I seriously think Santa got my Christmas list mixed up with someone else. I don't recall asking for this.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

That is terrible. I'm so sorry to hear that... I hope the pain passes quickly.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so sorry you are going through this. (((((Hugs)))))

Where do you live? maybe there are some goat folk near-by who could help relieve some of your goat care burden. (Because those brats WILL bump you eventually!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you guys. It was quite a wake up call to stop ignoring my health because I don't have time. I am in South Texas. That's a very sweet thought (goat people are awesome people) but thankfully my older boys are handling all the animal care for me right now. And I am trying not to micromanage how they do things because they aren't me! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm SO sorry.... (gingerly hugs you)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, prayers for a quick recovery.
Good to know your boys are helping out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry. Praying you heal quickly!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you guys a bunch!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So sorry. It's good that you had it checked out! Sometimes we are so busy taking care of everyone else, we forget about ourselves. Take care, I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, what a terrible thing to have happen. I hope your pain goes away soon. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys! I feel pretty lucky that I got a nice big warning. Even though it's painful it's a lesson learned! And now I have narcotics. I am not one for pain pills but right now I am agreeing to it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How are you doing? I hope feeling much better!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> How are you doing? I hope feeling much better!


Thank you. Today I was getting around better than I have since this started. The pain is still kinda there but much, much, less. I took Motrin once for it this evening after I had been on it for far too long but that's it. I think I am going to survive this!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Just going to throw a very random rant in here because I can't really do it in real life and you know how sometimes you just need to scream? It's December 28th. I have 4 kids who are mostly grown but then, one is just a little guy, and even big kids have feelings, you know. They are meeting their father for brunch. They will spend about an hour visiting, he will give them the gift cards he got them for Christmas (because he has no clue what they like) and will see them again in a year or so (around next Christmas). If they are lucky they will get a text on their birthdays. How far away does he live? Ohhhh.... he's in San Antonio...I live about 20 minutes South of there. Sometimes I just hate... that is all.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so very sorry.

People make odd decisions sometimes. When I was going to move to KY (about 8 hours away) my children's father (who was my ex even then) never bothered to come and see them before we moved. We were moving from 1/2 hour away to 8 hours away. In the 3 months from when he was told to the time we got moved, nothing. Then he complained the kids were so far away...

Hugs to you and to your gorgeous sons, and to their assorted "pretties". They are all so lucky to have you.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you so much, mariarose. Isn't it just so amazingly hard to understand sometimes. I felt bad posting that, honesty, i just had that need to get this out going on.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You are a righteous dude. He isn't, and that is a loss to your sons. But not a crippling loss, because they have you.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Mariarose, I hope you know what a precious person you are.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL!!!!

I know exactly what kind of person I am. My husband tells me I am the most ruthlessly honest and self aware person he's ever met.

He does not mean that as a compliment.

But thank you anyway. I think you are way cool. I wish my children had had you as their mom.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I was raised by 2 mentally and physically abusive narcissists. I mean narcissist in the clinical, psychiatric sense. I'm talking mind bending manipulation and distortion. The way I have learned to deal is to cling to what I see as reality, no matter how unpleasant to my self image, and examine myself for self deception.

I also am almost pathologically averse to any hint of being manipulated, which makes me uncomfortable to be around. But I'm learning that I can simply disengage from toxicity, and don't have to respond in kind.

But my husband would really like me to join in his games. He is also a narcissist, in that clinical sense.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol! I have been told much the same thing as you! And, yes, I understand the it's not meant as a compliment! Lol I was also called a control freak a few times which never made sense to me. My surgeon even called me that once! Lol I am willing to bet that you are an amazing mother to your children! We all get that feeling sometimes… I know Christmas Eve night I sat there wishing that my kids had any mom but this one... some days I feel so inadequate. But then I realized this is the one they've got and we're just gonna make the most of it! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I was raised by 2 mentally and physically abusive narcissists. I mean narcissist in the clinical, psychiatric sense. I'm talking mind bending manipulation and distortion. The way I have le


Sending the biggest hugs I can send.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Comment #1



mariarose said:


> I know exactly what kind of person I am. My husband tells me I am the most ruthlessly honest and self aware person he's ever met.


Comment #2



New-goat-mom said:


> I am willing to bet that you are an amazing mother to your children!


No, I was at best an adequate mom, and my grown up children have their own mental health issues because of me. See comment #1

That was sweet of you to say. It is the kind of thing I am teaching myself to say. I don't have it right yet. I always go not far enough, or I go too far. But I'm learning. I always mean well.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am willing to bet we have far more in common than you realize.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes. Reptiles, Goats, and Incredibly Gorgeous Children! Not to mention a REALLY off-beat sense of humour!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Yes. Reptiles, Goats, and Incredibly Gorgeous Children! Not to mention a REALLY off-beat sense of humour!


Yup!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It took my son until he was 19 to figure out what sort of father he had. (My ex). All you can do is be the best parent you can be to the kids and hope some of the morals and values are remembered! 

One of the best feelings I had as a mom was when my difficult, moody daughter came and told me "hey Mom, you were right!" when she finally matured! That is the best you can get!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> One of the best feelings I had as a mom was when my difficult, moody daughter came and told me "hey Mom, you were right!" when she finally matured! That is the best you can get!


Yes, I love that. Another great one, also showing maturity, "Hey Mom, I forgive you. I want us to be a family again!"

I've gotten to experience both from my daughter. Very happy making.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I stand in AWE of all the incredible women on this site! You should take a bow and wear your crowns proudly!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

But there are just so many of us...We aren't anything special here. It would be just a whole bunch of people randomly walking around bowing and wearing crowns

Seriously, My hubby and I have been busy fighting a housefire this am. It is no longer an emergency, but there are still smoking smolders. I'm taking a break but have to crawl back up there soon. I'll be back later.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoa, house fire? I hope all is good now!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

House fire? You are handling it yourself? My goodness. I hope everything is alright.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

But we would sure look ridiculously cute in our crowns!

Stay safe. This time of year is so awful for house fires. So sad.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Everything is fine, overall Yes, by ourselves. The cost of getting the fire dept out here is more than the house is worth, and really, it was a small fire, with many little hiding places. Putting it out just went on and on, so it seemed endless. Not a California style conflagration though... It is out now (I really do think this) a huge dent has been made in the clean-up, and the emergency repairs have been done. We plan to do more this summer when we can more comfortably open the holes back up for thorough repair.

Thank you for your well-wishing. It has been a really long day, and I'm probably not in the best of moods, but I feel safe again, and I'll sleep the sleep of the just (I did a fantastic job today, Really!) Tomorrow will be like many another day, with a slightly uglier house!

Thanks again. I love you all. I really do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, glad all is OK, that is scary business.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I love you. Thank you. Monster of a day, really.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

((((hugs))))


----------

